# Selena Gomez - swimsuit at a beach in Mexico 16.04.2015 x127 blurry Update 4



## brian69 (17 Apr. 2015)

* dem Schlankheitswahn ist sie definitiv nicht verfallen *




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Quecksilber (17 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Selena Gomez - swimsuit at a beach in Mexico 16.04.2015 x40 blurry*

gibts die bilder auch in scharf und nich so verschwommen ?


----------



## AFN (17 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Selena Gomez - swimsuit at a beach in Mexico 16.04.2015 x40 blurry*

Super Bilder!
Danke Schön!


----------



## Dana k silva (17 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Selena Gomez - swimsuit at a beach in Mexico 16.04.2015 x40 blurry*

Thanks for Selena.


----------



## redbeard (17 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Selena Gomez - swimsuit at a beach in Mexico 16.04.2015 x40 blurry*

Ach menno... wieso sind denn die neuen Selena-Bilder alle so unscharf?  Trotzdem :thx:


----------



## eagleeye. (17 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Selena Gomez - swimsuit at a beach in Mexico 16.04.2015 x40 blurry*



redbeard schrieb:


> Ach menno... wieso sind denn die neuen Selena-Bilder alle so unscharf?  Trotzdem :thx:





Quecksilber schrieb:


> gibts die bilder auch in scharf und nich so verschwommen ?


*Jungs, schaut doch mal, bzw. überlegt doch mal.
Man sieht ja schön von welcher Position aus der Fotograf
die Fotos gemacht hat. Also er schwimmt da nicht mit einer
teuren Fotoausrüstung 10 Meter vor der Selena herum.
Die Fotos wurden aus "sicherer" Distanz von einem Boot aus gemacht.
Diesbezüglich auch hier noch lesen >> KLICK

Dankeschön für die tollen Bilder von Selena.

ciao*


----------



## Sachse (17 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Selena Gomez - swimsuit at a beach in Mexico 16.04.2015 x40 blurry*

28x immer noch blurry und das wird auch so bleiben, also spart euch euren Frust, hätt auch gern UHQ scharfe Bilder davon, aber wird nicht geben.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Devilfish (18 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Selena Gomez - swimsuit at a beach in Mexico 16.04.2015 x68 blurry Update 2*

Sie sieht einfach nur zum anbeißen aus. :thx:


----------



## chris85 (18 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Selena Gomez - swimsuit at a beach in Mexico 16.04.2015 x68 blurry Update 2*

Sieht echt toll aus richtig sexy.


----------



## Sachse (18 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Selena Gomez - swimsuit at a beach in Mexico 16.04.2015 x68 blurry Update 2*

21x



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Punisher (18 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Selena Gomez - swimsuit at a beach in Mexico 16.04.2015 x89 blurry Update 2*

geiler Körper


----------



## krawutz (18 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Selena Gomez - swimsuit at a beach in Mexico 16.04.2015 x40 blurry*



eagleeye. schrieb:


> *Jungs, schaut doch mal, bzw. überlegt doch mal.
> Man sieht ja schön von welcher Position aus der Fotograf
> die Fotos gemacht hat. Also er schwimmt da nicht mit einer
> teuren Fotoausrüstung 10 Meter vor der Selena herum.
> ...




Nicht ganz korrekt deine Entgegnungen, auch nicht die auf comatron.
Es gibt langbrennweitige Objektive am Markt, die auch aus "sicherer Entfernung" gute Bilder ermöglichen.
Und es gibt Vergrößerungsverfahren, die das Blurring weitgehend einschränken. Man muss halt auch etwas Zeit dafür aufwenden.
Diese Bilder sind für mein Empfinden eher von einem Hobby-Paparazzo gemacht worden.


----------



## AnotherName (18 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Selena Gomez - swimsuit at a beach in Mexico 16.04.2015 x89 blurry Update 2*

thanks for Sel


----------



## Sachse (19 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Selena Gomez - swimsuit at a beach in Mexico 16.04.2015 x89 blurry Update 2*

11x



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## stuftuf (20 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Selena Gomez - swimsuit at a beach in Mexico 16.04.2015 x100 blurry Update 3*

total verschärft!!!!


----------



## Mandalorianer (20 Apr. 2015)

*Selena Gomez - swimsuit at a beach in Mexico 16.04.2015 x100 blurry Update 3*

27x



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## 60y09 (20 Apr. 2015)

sieht von weiten aus wie ne rumgedrehte Krawatte ;-)


----------



## tmadaxe (22 Apr. 2015)

Die wird ja zur Speckmaus ... nö danke! Und den Badeanzug finde ich einfach nur Scheisse.


----------



## jamax (26 Apr. 2015)

ich würde ihre kompolenten schenkel beabreiten 
leider die bilder sehr unscharf. Wenn die schon mal sich so zeigt kann man doch mal eine ordentliche Kamera verwenden für die Bilder :/


----------



## David654 (17 Mai 2015)

Those pictures are awesome


----------



## mausi001 (18 Juli 2015)

Danke für Selena


----------



## wilma46 (18 Juli 2015)

Danke für Selena


----------



## slipslide2000 (23 Sep. 2015)

Scharf oder nicht, die Bilder sind inhaltlich super.
Man kann halt nicht immer Alles haben.


----------



## damnyoutohell (23 Sep. 2015)

nice ass and hot bathingsuit!


----------



## donteventrip1337 (16 Juni 2016)

she looks like a real woman now!


----------



## Calli (16 Juni 2016)

dankeschön


----------



## mcfly875 (6 Juli 2016)

einfache ein heißes mädel !! Danke für die Bilder


----------



## sonnye (6 Juli 2016)

Sehr hübsch...


----------

